# Electric window fuse/relay



## laineeloo (Sep 5, 2009)

Does anyone know where this is - got the fuse cover off but windows not listed.


----------



## keith (Feb 15, 2009)

all i can find in book is a relay panel left hand side under dash it is a 
circuit breaker no 6 could try that i cant find fuse any where.


----------



## laineeloo (Sep 5, 2009)

Many thanks. All done and sorted


----------



## awri8475 (Sep 15, 2015)

keith said:


> all i can find in book is a relay panel left hand side under dash it is a
> circuit breaker no 6 could try that i cant find fuse any where.


Hi Keith, I know this was years ago but I have the same requirement to find the relay location but I'm unsure how to follow your advice... Can you be more specific as to where exactly I look for the window relay? thank you!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's the lower relay panel under dash, drivers side. Far right relay S43, it's a self resetting relay, that should reset it's self after an overload.
Hoggy.


----------



## 04roadster250k mi (Nov 3, 2020)

What number is the relay labeled as? Thanks I just want to disable windows for a bit until I can address door microswitch problem door harness issue


----------

